# What open hand techniques does your agency train in?



## SavageMan (Sep 2, 2012)

I've been starting to research some open hand techniques for work. Truth is the agency I work for doesn't offer a whole lot of training in self defence or take down methods for liability reasons. So if you learn anything its from an outside source and on your own. So if anyone out here has any advise on some open hand striking and defensive techniques I would appreciate it. So you know, I am just about always on camera at work so an open hand is going to look a lot better in terms of defensive positioning rather than a closed fist. Also if you have any recommendations on training out side of a heavy bag on increasing the power and toughening up my palm strikes I'll take it. Thanks.


----------



## jks9199 (Sep 2, 2012)

First thing -- forget the concern about cameras and what it looks like.  Focus on being able to justify the force you're using, whether it's open hand, fist, impact weapon, chemical, Taser, or firearm.  A better argument for open hand over fists is lessened chance of injuring your own hand.

Open hands are about targeting; look into head stun techniques.  These are indirect or angled strikes to the head to jar and disrupt a person, with minimized likelihood of serious injury.  Open hand strikes can also be delivered to the body or limbs.  You were, for example, likely taught a stop thrust palm to the center chest...


----------



## Kong Soo Do (Sep 2, 2012)

Our agency uses multiple different systems that have proven very useful and very valuable.  For example, we use S.P.E.A.R. from Tony Blauer.  This utilizes a lot of elbow strikes and open hand (palm heel) strikes using the flinch response.  There are some examples on YT to get a taste for it.  This system is brutal, and the chance of bleeding someone is very high, as well as causing them the go night-night.  On the surface that may seem to be a bad thing....however, it was approved by the agency medical staff for that VERY reason.  Let me explain;  many deaths occur to to excited delirium, positional asphyxiation and brain aneurysms.  This is becasue the perp is fighting so hard, often under the influence of heavy drugs that it takes a major use-of-force and/or a large number of Officers to bring them under control.  When this happens, bad stuff can and does often happen which can and does result in death.  By rendering the perp unable to fight i.e. they go night-night has shown to be less harmful in the totality of encounters.  Better to break the perps nose and give him a black eye than it is for them to die while in custody.  Less staff is needed and the altercation is brought to a very quick conclusion i.e. less time for stuff to go south.  

The Boatman system of edged weapon defense uses open hand techniques.  Peter Boatman has passed on now, and I don't know how many of us Boatman instructors are left, but it was by FAR the best edged weapons system on the planet, bar none.  It is however, as above, brutal.

Ken Good's PCR (Physical Conflict Resolution) was based on Aikijujutsu and Systema.  It has a solid record of success using the perps movements against them.  It isn't any less painful than the others above, but normally won't bleed them or leave marks.

I've been fortunate to become an instructor in all of these systems for the agency and have used each personally in uses-of-force and can attest to their level of effectiveness.

There are other systems that use certain open hand techniques such as WWII combatives; Chin jabs, elbow spikes, cow-catchers etc.  These are street-proven techniques based on flinch respons/gross motor skills.  They are easy to learn and more importantly, retained in long term memory for ease of use even for those that don't train to often.


----------



## SavageMan (Sep 2, 2012)

Well as far as the justification part I'd like to say that I've been around the block long enough that my paperwork will cover me. You know the old saying " it's all in how you write it ". But I've seen some good officers get street time for using closed fists on a justifiable use of force. With the FEDS its all about liability and their lack of. The most the Feds teach is some wrist grab breaks, a couple of blocks and a half a$$ version of a hip toss. No strikes at all. West Virginia teaches Pressure Point Control Techniques, and a modified version of American Combative. If I remeber right there were only a couple of open hand techniques ; a web strike, external carotid, and a temporal but don't quote me cause its been awhile. But for the WV police academy their thinking is your on the street and as far as their concerned if its gone that far on the street anything goes. With the Bureau they consider the inmates under our care so it's a fine line between self defence and excessive force. Sometimes it comes down to perception. And if I'm using open hand it looks more defensive than offensive. See where I'm going with it? I'll be judged by 12 before I'm carried by 6, but I wouldn't mind keeping my job either. So as far as any open hand striking goes I'm limited to much exposure.


jks9199 said:


> First thing -- forget the concern about cameras and what it looks like.  Focus on being able to justify the force you're using, whether it's open hand, fist, impact weapon, chemical, Taser, or firearm.  A better argument for open hand over fists is lessened chance of injuring your own hand.
> 
> Open hands are about targeting; look into head stun techniques.  These are indirect or angled strikes to the head to jar and disrupt a person, with minimized likelihood of serious injury.  Open hand strikes can also be delivered to the body or limbs.  You were, for example, likely taught a stop thrust palm to the center chest...


----------

